# killer blood worms??????????



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 11 dime size red belly p's i feed them frozen blood worms and krill well one of the frozen blood worms hatched saw sumthing swimming thought it was a babby guppy cuz i have a few thet the p's cant quite cetch and it went to the top with in 30seconts it shed and winghs and what not didint think they would hatch after bing froz i dont like misquito's this hapen to any one els?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i seriously doubt ur blood worm"hatched" if its frozen ive sen the packages maye u saw sumthin else or maybe i wrong or aybe u have some possessed blood worms lol


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

DONT BE A JACK ASS I'M NOT JOKING. NOR AM I MISTAKEN!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

maybe it was the tooth fairy


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yer thats right tooth fairy, and ermm blood worms dont hatch do they??? maybe u just suck and it was mosqutio lavae and not krill or somin


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> yer thats right tooth fairy, and ermm blood worms dont hatch do they??? maybe u just suck and it was mosqutio lavae and not krill or somin


 bloodworm = mosquito larvae

and no i is not bloodworms coming back to life after being frozen, most likely you were trippin' on acid


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> DONT BE A JACK ASS I'M NOT JOKING. NOR AM I MISTAKEN!


 im not being a jack ass dont get mad at me cause ur high as a mofo on paint thinner or whatever it is u do and thought u saw ice frozen bloodworms magically come back to life and jump out the tank and sing american pie lol sorry man u have to admit this is out there and unless i seen it for myself i can all but bet my toffee on u what u thought u saw u didnt see its dead and frozen!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> marcc420 said:
> 
> 
> > DONT BE A JACK ASS I'M NOT JOKING. NOR AM I MISTAKEN!
> ...


 calm down all the violence








maybe the current in the tank made it look like it was alive


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

maybe it just expanded as is unfroze in the water and moved funny?

I don't know kind of wierd.

little of topic but how do mesquito's survive the winter when its frozen out side?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> maybe it just expanded as is unfroze in the water and moved funny?
> 
> I don't know kind of wierd.
> 
> little of topic but how do mesquito's survive the winter when its frozen out side?


 thank u 
you are alot more mature than other people








i dont know how mesquito's survive the winter maybe they hibernate.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ive never heard of this happening but this is possible.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > maybe it just expanded as is unfroze in the water and moved funny?
> ...


 Well sorry if my contribution to this thread was worthless, I was very drunk









I just looked up bloodworms, and didn't find anything at all about them coming back to life, I do not believe they can do this.

I believe that possibly the current from your filters has simply made it so that they wiggled in such a way you mistook it as being alive.

however stranger things have happend, and I really don't have the answer, it is just an educated guess.








to feeding & nutrition


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

It could be that something else was frozen with your bloodworms and it is able to survive being frozen. Also, mosquito eggs can survive being frozen, which is how they make it through the winter... I think.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> marcc420 said:
> 
> 
> > DONT BE A JACK ASS I'M NOT JOKING. NOR AM I MISTAKEN!
> ...


 lol, nice post!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

s2k2sti said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > marcc420 said:
> ...


 I TRY LOL


----------

